# More from Eccentric Engineering



## Blogwitch (Jun 26, 2012)

From the people who rediscovered the diamond tool holder, they have brought you another tool that has not been in use in industry for many years, the upside down parting tool coupled to a lathe running backwards. I am sure that no-one has ever heard of one of those, and if you haven't, you have been asleep for 50 years.

http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/new_parting_tool.html

Only 70 bucks, and that doesn't include the cutting blade.

I watched in amazement at the video. Anyone with a machine that rigid shouldn't have any parting off problems at all, using normal techniques, at least I don't, up to about 3" plus in almost any material. You don't need gizmo's for doing it.

I just wonder how it would perform on a mini lathe.

So come on lads, get your cash out, or just make one yourself if you think it will work for you.

BTW, if you do a tour of his 'Eccentric' site, have a look at what his brother is trying to sell. Anyone fancy a workshop inside a ball, as they suggest. Rather 'eccentric' if you ask me.

John


----------



## John S (Jun 26, 2012)

That should put paid to all the Myford / Boxford / South Bend users


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 26, 2012)

"Never work with children or swarf"??? 
WTH does that mean???

Andrew


----------



## Ned Ludd (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Bogs, 
As you say nothing new, Ifanger have been selling them for years, their blurb says it is meant for "less rigid machines"! An euphemism perhaps?
Ned
Edit, PS just watched the video, not really impressed, surely we can all do that already. :big:


----------



## ProdEng (Jun 26, 2012)

My home made one works very well in a mini lathe so I can recommend buying or making one, to suit the machinists inclination 

Jan


----------



## hopeless (Jun 26, 2012)

Good on the guy I reckon as he is supplying a market at a reasonable price in my view. Not all of us are fitters & turners/machinistsand as such find these tools helpful. When we get more experience and onto fora that show us how to make our own etc then we make tools rather than buy them. For beginners I would say they are a great help. As one on a disability pension I find I have to learn how to make tools as I cant afford to buy too many bits and pieces and in doing that I learn more each day. I had mine given as a xmas present and found it very useful until I learned to shape and sharpen my own HSS tools as prior to the diamond tool I was using carbide stuff and was never happy with the finish I got. (then I learnt here that carbide needd sharpening first : )
Please don't knock someone who helps beginners go further.
Pete


----------



## Xlmyford (Jun 27, 2012)

hopeless  said:
			
		

> Good on the guy I reckon as he is supplying a market at a reasonable price in my view. Not all of us are fitters & turners/machinistsand as such find these tools helpful. When we get more experience and onto fora that show us how to make our own etc then we make tools rather than buy them. For beginners I would say they are a great help.
> Please don't knock someone who helps beginners go further.




 Thm:
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## gjn (Jun 27, 2012)

Amen to that, manufacturing in Oz is dying out due to low cost stuff flooding the market from China & India, this bloke is making a living and supplying a market that has few options apart from imported kit - as far as I can see his prices are not over the top in terms of the local market, others may disagree. At least he's having a go and good luck to him. I've bought a few things off him in the past and have no complaints.

It's quite simple, if you don't like his prices go elsewhere, if you think you can do better then go for it. Each to their own. Trying to bring him down for a laugh doesn't seem to have a great deal of merit as far as I can see.


----------



## Bluechip (Jun 27, 2012)

Maybe some folk have missed the point that JS made. If you have a screwed on chuck, that thing is doing it's level best to unscrew it.

Not the sort of help a 'beginner' would need.

I have a Myford S7. Somewhere in the heap of bits I got with it is a 'rear mounted upside -down parting tool'. Never used it. I have no trouble parting off 2" M.S. in the conventional fashion. Even with the less than perfect rigidity of a Myford, and a miserable 1/2 HP motor.

I am a long way short of being an experienced machinist. 

IMHO it's a solution looking for a problem. 

BC


----------



## gjn (Jun 27, 2012)

Bluechip  said:
			
		

> Maybe some folk have missed the point that JS made. If you have a screwed on chuck, that thing is doing it's level best to unscrew it.
> 
> Not the sort of help a 'beginner' would need.



His website specifically warns about that issue in the "Shop" pages.

_The BTF Parting Tool Holder works on lathes that are able to run safely in reverse, please note, it is unsuitable for lathes that use a screw on chuck unless they have a locking feature._

Rgds - Gavin


----------



## Ned Ludd (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I don't see any comments that "knock" the chap. Personally, I applaud anyone who can make money in an industrial situation, particularly if they are not based in the PRC! I do, though, think it is perhaps a little misleading to claim something is "new" when the idea has been about for decades, if not centuries. 

A good idea is a good idea and if you can't do something and someone offers to sell you something that allows you to it, then go for it. We are supposed to be engineers, to a greater or lesser extent, and should be able to make these things ourselves but, gratefully, we are living in a capitalist democracy so we are quite entitled to buy one if we should want to.
Ned


----------



## modelman1838 (Jun 27, 2012)

If using a upside down parting off tool with the lathe running in reverse it is wise to stand back to the side as if the tool should dig in and break the tip will fly upwards and may cause serious injury.

Hugh


----------



## seagar (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with "Hopeless"100%.

Ian,(sagaris).


----------

